# Lift or ?? for 2016 Ram 1500



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a 2016 Ram 1500. Just put a new plow on the front. Honestly, I'm completely new to this. I'm using the plow just for my own commercial building (about 20 spots) and my little residential drive. 

The plow makes the front end of the ram sag substantially. The dealer suggested I get a 2" lift kit.

I have no idea what I actually need. I know the 1500 is on the small side for plowing, but it won't get much use - probably 5 or 6 times a year. 

Do I get an airbag thing that goes inside the springs? A 2" lift, but otherwise stock? Some other solution for this? 

With the plow on, the hitch is about 4 inches above the ground. I was able to drive it home without any incident, but I can tell that the plow will be hard on the front end of the truck. Even the hitch is pulling the front end down a little bit. 

Any suggestions would be helpful. I honestly don't know if I need to lift all 4 wheels, just the front, and even what I should buy. I don't know much about 4WD suspension. 

I figure I'm buying something and taking it to a mechanic to install, but if there's some sort of airbag that would lift the front end and provide some more strength to the front end??


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hah. What plow?

If you lift the truck you will have to lower the mount so the angle is correct. 

Bottom line: you may want to get the appropriate plow (smaller...lighter) so you don't have to monkey with the suspension.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How much ballast ya got in the back?


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

ha. I'm learning already. 

No ballast in the back. Would this help/fix the problem? How much? 

I figure the plow is already at the wrong height/angle, because the front is down too low.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dsisson said:


> ha. I'm learning already.
> 
> No ballast in the back. Would this help/fix the problem? How much?
> 
> I figure the plow is already at the wrong height/angle, because the front is down too low.


Counterweight/ Ballast will not hurt that is for sure.

Without knowing what plow you have, it is hard to give a number. Need to know how much the plow weights to know how much counterweight you need to offset it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Goto the manufacturer website and plug in all the info and see what they recommend.

I'd personally say anywhere from 400 to 900+ depending upon specifics


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

dsisson said:


> ha. I'm learning already.
> 
> No ballast in the back. Would this help/fix the problem? How much?
> 
> I figure the plow is already at the wrong height/angle, because the front is down too low.


It's imperative to know which plow you have mounted. While ballast and air bags may level the truck, you may still be overloaded. The suspension is easy to address. The front axle (the weak link) is not.


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

It's a 7 foot model RD from Pathfinder.

http://www.pathfindersnowplows.com/7-model-rd.html


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah. That looks like a really light plow. I don't understand why you're sagging. I couldn't find specs, but ballast and airbags would solve the problem.


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't think it's a big plow, but clearly the front end of this truck needs some help. The Pathfinder hitch hangs a bit lower than most other brands too, which doesn't help. 

When you say "airbags" can you give me an example?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Post some pics.
Plow up and down to compare sag...also measure how much in actuality drops your truck


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd put 500 lbs. behind the rear wheels up against the tailgate. Should help.

NYH1.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

That plow is no more then 400 lbs. Try what other said 4-500 lbs behind the axle but dodge 1/2 ton front end are already low. You might need a leveling kit.


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

OK, thank you. I'll measure the height with and without the plow. 

But this gets me back to my original question - what lift or leveling kit should I buy? I know I need one, but have no idea what to get.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

One of those 2 inches leveling kit. It is just a front strut spacer.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dsisson said:


> But this gets me back to my original question - what lift or leveling kit should I buy? I know I need one, but have no idea what to get.


How do you "know you need one"?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You shouldn't "need" a lift, unless you just want one. The mount is bolted to the frame, so unless you spend the big bucks, and lift the frame, add longer suspension, etc., you're not going to help your mount being too low. The cheap leveling and lift kits only raise the body.

Add weight behind the tires and see what it does. You're going to sag no matter what, because you're hanging a lot of weight in the front. The added weight will act like a teeter totter, raising your front a bit.

I'm not seeing any front air bags for your vehicle. Perhaps someone else knows of some.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> You shouldn't "need" a lift, unless you just want one. The mount is bolted to the frame, so unless you spend the big bucks, and lift the frame, add longer suspension, etc., you're not going to help your mount being too low. The cheap leveling and lift kits only raise the body.


Hunh???

Even a cheap leveling kit will lift the frame. Will not lift the front axle on a soild axle which I don't think a 1/2 ton dodge is but I dont know that for sure, but the frame will for sure be higher.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hunh???
> 
> Even a cheap leveling kit will lift the frame. Will not lift the front axle on a soild axle which I don't think a 1/2 ton dodge is but I dont know that for sure, but the frame will for sure be higher.


Oh. All the cheap ones I see around here are just body lifts, and they look awful. Sorry OP for the misinformation.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hunh???
> 
> Even a cheap leveling kit will lift the frame. Will not lift the front axle on a soild axle which I don't think a 1/2 ton dodge is but I dont know that for sure, but the frame will for sure be higher.


A front end leveling kit will lift the front on a solid axle truck. The spacers go in between the top of the spring and the where the spring meets the chassis.

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> A front end leveling kit will lift the front on a solid axle truck. The spacers go in between the top of the spring and the where the spring meets the chassis.
> 
> NYH1.


I never said that it wouldn't.


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok- I watched an install video for the spacers. You remove the struts and they go on top of the struts. Simple, but a bunch of unbolting to achieve it. They also don’t strengthen the suspension, and they do change the geometry. 

So-three follow up questions:

1) if I install the spacers, should I also install different components (tie rod ends? Ball joints? ??) to deal with the geometry change?

2) is there a different product that would raise the front end that’s even easier to install? (Right now, I’m so crazy busy that I’m going to need a mechanic to install the spacers, hoping for a really quick solution but probably dreaming.)

3) is there a different product that would raise AND strengthen the front suspension?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1) no

2) no

3) no


----------



## dsisson (Dec 10, 2018)

Awesome-looks like I’ll chat with my mechanic and figure out how to get this done.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Another dumb question: have you considered putting the plow on and worrying about .modifications to your suspension _after _you've determined it's actually required?

You posted a link to the pathfinder plow, far and away one of the cheapest and crappiest plows on the market, so I assume this is not "money is no object" situation. Most of my customers with light weight plows do not require messing with the suspensions so if you dont need to, why spend money on it?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Another dumb question: have you considered putting the plow on and worrying about .modifications to your suspension _after _you've determined it's actually required?
> 
> You posted a link to the pathfinder plow, far and away one of the cheapest and crappiest plows on the market, so I assume this is not "money is no object" situation. Most of my customers with light weight plows do not require messing with the suspensions so if you dont need, why spend money on it?


I agree. Plows will sag your front end, regardless of the truck. This plow is also for Dakotas and Tacomas, so I'd guess your truck will be fine.

Add your weight to the back, and a set of timbrens (easiest and fast install, but wont add height) if your worried about bottoming out.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I never said that it wouldn't.





Philbilly2 said:


> Hunh???
> 
> Even a cheap leveling kit will lift the frame. *Will not lift the front axle on a soild axle* which I don't think a 1/2 ton dodge is but I dont know that for sure, but the frame will for sure be higher.


What does the above in bold mean? Maybe my dyslexia is working in full effect again....happens sometimes! 

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> What does the above in bold mean? Maybe my dyslexia is working in full effect again....happens sometimes!
> 
> NYH1.


It means that your front axle will not not move.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> It means that your front axle will not not move.


Gotcha!

NYH1.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Actually you should get a front wheel alignment after. The front wheel camber will change and toe in probably change a bit.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Along with the spacers you will need longer shocks and an alignment. There is another option. Bilstein shocks offer a leveling shock for the ram 1500. A pair of 5100 shocks anlignment and 500 lbs in the back would do the trick.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm in the exact same situation. What did you end up doing? 2016 Ram Sport here SWB 

Plow weight is approx 300lb plus the mount 35ish lb

Measured front of truck with no counter weight 
With 150lb at back of box I gain 3/4" 

Thinking about a leveling kit and or timbrens

Let me know how you made out


----------

